# Should I go for it?



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I really want to get a French Alpine and this is the only one I could find in my price range.. She doesn't have the best udder but if I breed her to a buck who has a family of gorgeous udders do you think it would be okay?

http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/3864563348.html

ray:


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I think you should she looks great!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

she doesnt have the best udder in the world, but that being said she does look to have a strong medial suspensory ligment, and she looks great otherwise. give it a try!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just going by conformation, her body conformation doesn't look bad. She's a pretty doe. But that udder...weak weak attachments...especially for just a three year old. You'd have to breed her to a buck known to throw strong attachments and it could take a couple generations to see good attachments there. I'm not sure if French Alpines are a more expensive breed? I don't know the breed at all, but looking at this doe, I personally wouldn't pay $250 for her. My advice would be to save your money up for something better. Just my opinion. :thumb:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Her udder is very very poor. Steep rump, too. I would save up.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You should see improvement on her kids with the right buck...you may get something much better, kinda better, or it may not improve much at all, but you SHOULD see improvement. Now it could take a couple generations to actually get "good" attachments. If you want to take a chance on her is up to you, but if you do...I agree...i'd definately offer less.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No no, for $250, you should be able to find a much nicer one than that. She has a VERY deep medial suspensory lig, and poor rear attachments, and the fore udder attachment does not blend at all. She has a slighlty steep rump, and he topline is not completley straight.
It would take a LONG time to breed in good udders, and that is not something you want to spend 5+ years on fixing.

Save your money. You should be able to find a good one at that price though....


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Off topic....does that milk stand have a hole between the back legs? Does that make them stand still better(fear of falling thru)?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm not super experienced but I can see she's not a good show goat but is it possible that as a backyard milker she'd be just fine? If the doe was wanted just for a milker and never to show, would she be an ok buy?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

For $250 I have seen Alpine kids from incredible bloodlines ... I would wait this one out.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> Off topic....does that milk stand have a hole between the back legs? Does that make them stand still better(fear of falling thru)?


But then... Where does the milking bucket go? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> I'm not super experienced but I can see she's not a good show goat but is it possible that as a backyard milker she'd be just fine? If the doe was wanted just for a milker and never to show, would she be an ok buy?


Well I guess if no other goat was around. Even if your not showing, you want a milkers udder to stay firmly attached for the years to come.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> But then... Where does the milking bucket go? :laugh:


 Not sure.... never seen a stand like it. Maybe the bucket goes in the cut out?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well I for sure have to wait until the end of summer before I would be able to get the doe, even then she may be sold. If I were to get her I would just have her as a family milker. I would probably keep a doe of hers if I got her and bred her to a good buck. Then I would consider selling her. Somebody would buy her I would hope. I mean if someone wants a 4h project right? Idk... maybe I should just wait and see if I can find a better doe..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Well I for sure have to wait until the end of summer before I would be able to get the doe, even then she may be sold. If I were to get her I would just have her as a family milker. I would probably keep a doe of hers if I got her and bred her to a good buck. Then I would consider selling her. Somebody would buy her I would hope. I mean if someone wants a 4h project right? Idk... maybe I should just wait and see if I can find a better doe..


I would definately wait! And she would be awful as a show doe, even with 4-H, that would be showing her.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with everyone....I think I would wait for a better option, udder wise. I'm not an udder expert, but they're really saggy looking and lopsided.....I doubt you'd want that even as a home milker. it can lead to issues in the future - udders prone to injury from being so low and I've read saggy udders can lead to mastitis. and they're just going to get saggier. it seems like it will take a lot of time and money to breed this out of her, which would likely cost more than the $250 for the original goat. I would wait if I were you. 

on the other hand, she is very pretty.

the hole in the milking stand....I would guess the bucket goes in there??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As someone whose first priority is hardiness and milk, then showability, I still wouldn't want that udder, personally. It's going to continue to sag with age, will be more prone to mastitis that way, harder to milk, and doesn't improve on the breed for longevity.


----------

